# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  خطای 5123

## MMR_1234

با سلام 
خطای زیر رو چه جوری میشه برطرف کرد 
ممنون
ضمیمه 149048

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

مسیری 


> d:\Final\002\auto attach db sql\BetweenData


 که برای ایجاد فایل وارد کردید یا وجود ندارد یا قابل دسترسی نیست یعنی اگر درشبکه هست توسط کاربری که در ویندوز لاگین کرده قابل دسترسی نیست.

----------

